# Another little jaunt in Donegal



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I originally posted in Jan's thread ("I'm ready to go" - I don't know how to link to a thread, or even if it's possible on EMV) 

However, I thought it best to start a new thread since she's travelling in Germany n I'm in Ireland. Given our ages we might confuse ourselves as to where we are going/have been, never mind everyone else!

After picking up my MH from its service I headed to Ramelton for overnight, then to Tramore beach (both on the other thread.) 

Last night I was the only vehicle in the parking area but felt very safe. We got the teeming rain so I woke to find the area flooded (except round my wee patch so that was OK). Managed a walk over the heathland, stunning views (including the far hills disappearing into the rain!)

I'm using the Motorhome Parking Ireland app from MotorhomeCraic, as I did on my previous trip, and it's great.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah there you are, I wish you hadn’t said it was flooded except for you wee patch, I would have thought that would surely be a place to get flooded. Right off to my patch now😄


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

1. The heath at Tramore beach
2. Viewpoint on way up to Ros Goill - might be possible to overnight but only if cottages behind weren't occupied. I didn't stay cos it's quite exposed) 
3. Ros Goill - again, decent sized parking but exposed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came back to the Singing Pub - apparently it's a great place (ex-covid) with live music in the evenings. They allow you to stay (€5 if you use electricity). Not great weather so didn't get another walk in.

Went in to order a takeaway to eat in the MH. The place was quite busy, people standing around to pay their bill, no masks. Not all staff wore masks either. Great fish n chips!!

Dark by 9pm! Summer is over.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That’s the only draw back of this time of year Jean, the daylight hours get shorter.

I wish I could get proper fish and chips. :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I used to love the frites we got just over the border in Venlo - that was when I learned to eat them with mayo... Mmmm!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Double calories Jean.

He says after a battered calamari starter, moules & frites course, double ice cream desert and 50cl wine for lunch. Whew.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Double calories Jean.


It didn't matter back then Ray! I was built like a whippet. 


raynipper said:


> He says after a battered calamari starter, moules & frites course, double ice cream desert and 50cl wine for lunch. Whew.
> 
> Ray.


Was that 'our' restaurant? Tho I'd still pass on the moules!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, now don't take this personal Jean but we can't actually remember which restaurant we went to with you as it's gotta be early last year?
I seem to remember we had a picture so was it Au Bon Accueil (truckers) or Hotel des Pins down Denneville Plage?

We actually went to the Hotel today.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it must have been the Hotel des Pins as I don't remember there being enough space for truckers to park. Anyway, well need to do it again to make sure!

I travelled only a few minutes down the road to a spot on the banks of the tidal Drongawn Lough near Carrickart. Walked into the town, half of it on a busy road so not so pleasant. Rain n wind on the way back then I saw the horses on the strand. Seems as if, so long as the tide is out, you've a much safer n more pleasant route by the edge of the lough. There's lots of walking around. Lots of sunshine too, and plenty wind - that meant I didn't leave my newly-installed Maxxair on auto, just in case it opened with the fan n got torn off in the wind! Hadn't thought of that drawback when I was buying!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a great couple of nights at Carrigart - one on the banks of the Bay, opposite town, and one actually in town at the jetty, so I could see my grandson ride out over the bay with his wee friends as a birthday treat. They loved it!

Then I came up to Ballyhiernon Bay - what fantastic beaches - again! Plenty walking and the day was sunny and warm tho now it's a chilly wind. Just watching the surfers catch the waves n the swifts catch the bugs. 

I realised I didn't plan my wardrobe too well - obviously hadn't thought past my stay at my daughter's! However, I was able to do a wee wash in the burn this morning so I can go a bit longer. Should have packed the hat, gloves n thermals!

Pics:
1. Riding at Carrigart 
2. Ballyhiernon Bay 
3. Surf's up at Ballyhiernon 

I'll come back to those pics - reception is diabolical when it isn't entirely missing!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just spotted the racket on your door I assume it’s a fly swatter as you haven’t got a Motley 😁.
I hope one day I may come to Ireland and see all these lovely places and meet up with a few of the Irish Members and you Jean who has adopted Ireland as home.
I know if I asked Heike if she wanted to come with me she would jump at the chance, she has spent 3 years of holidays there and loves it, I may have to get a bigger van so Jürgen can come as well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, it's one of those battery powered swatters - and very effective, if you don't actually swat but approach gently, gently... I wish I could put in a devil emoji there!! 

I left Ballyhiernon Bay this morning. I'd intended going to Fanad Head Lighthouse but really there was no point with the weather. So I've come on down to Portsalon, just waiting for the rain to clear before I go n explore. Or I'll just put on the wetgear n head anyway. 

I'd set the satnav to take the more roundabout route but really I'd be just as well taking the 1st choice as the roads are so narrow n twisty that I seldom get the chance to look elsewhere. At one stage I was directed to a lesser road - so much lesser that it was badly overgrown with trees n bushes n grass up the middle of the even narrower track. I declined! 

Still no joy with pics.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I managed to get the pics up at a café in Portsalon - at a price! €8 for cappuccino and a scone!! Mind you, the scone is delicious! 

The proprietors (originally from Michigan) moved from Paris where they'd spent 8yrs organising wine tours etc for tourists - all dried up. 

Apparently the trade is quite good, with the Irish staying at home for hols. I met a couple of locals at Ballyhiernon who couldn't wait for the (other) Irish to go home. Apparently I was OK, she meant the ones from Dublin! 

Pics:
1. Riding at Carrigart
2. Ballyhiernon Bay
3. Surf's up at Ballyhiernon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not going to 'like' those as they are so gloomy and we need more bright.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

TBH Ray, I can't see if you like or not! Blue sky in the 2nd one tho! And the 3rd was sunset.

Actually, I think it's proof that fun n enjoyment doesn't depend on the weather - which is just as well! I paddled home in an Irish drizzle (not much sense in this old gal!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you using the phone only Jean because I was not able to like posts or see if anyone liked mine :frown2: then I changed it to desktop version and discovered I had 19 likes :grin2:

It sounds as if you are enjoying the places, not the roads so much, I hate it when the Navi sends you down these overgrown roads to scratch the van.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I use the phone and actually prefer it to the full version. But it does mean I haven't seen who's liked me for years!!

I used to be always apologising for not being able to thank people either using the button, tho I always did in the post.

I do enjoy the driving - and I much prefer when it is actual driving n not just sitting with the foot on the accelerator - but if I'm not getting the chance to take in the scenery then I'll just go the more direct route. The roads here are very narrow and very windy (as in winding).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like you Jean :kiss::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, that made me smile Sandra!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can show you I like you all the time now because I have my Lidl internet again meaning I can use the Kindle, I just have to hope it doesn't change too many words so's I talk more rubbish than normal again.

My weather is very good in the low 20is I hope your not having too much rain.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How much is too much Jan? Nothing bad enough to keep me inside - yet!

What a beautiful drive down from Portsalon to Rathmullen pier - all 19km of it! - where the wee ferry crosses to Bundoran. I did toy with the idea of crossing, just for the experience, but having seen the sharp V between the concrete pier n the ferry's access I think I'll pass on that! My tail-end has had enough bruising for this trip!

There are a couple of MHs here (and a caravan) - I guess it's not a problem when off weekend and out of season. Some here for the fishing. There's a coffee trailer, a chippy and an ice-cream parlour - what's not to like?!

I saw a trotting horse on the beach earlier. There's a playground and walks on beach and in forest so might stay a couple of days.

There's also water available (so I'll rinse the few things I have washing in the pail in the garage) and toilets where you can empty the cassette. I indicated I wasn't too keen but the fellow said they were stainless steel toilets n very easy to clean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a lovely day. A bit of washing before a lovely walk in the woods. As the info board says it's unusual to see the sea in Ireland through trees - hadn't realised but I guess it's true.

I also saw a tartan camper! VW I think - certainly raised a smile! 

Pics:
1. Some beautiful signs of autumn
2. a 3-storey house by the name of Promise Cottage (must be a story there!) 
3. a pub that's invented its own clientele. And great coffee n carrot cake en route. I seem to live for my coffees! Lovin' the life! There's also a very interesting sculpture for the Flight of the Earls in 1607. And then the plantation started. UK has a lot to hang her head in shame about.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry... Pics
3. Pub that's created its own clientele
4. Flight of the Earls, 1607. Saying farewell to their people as they board the ship.

I'm having terrible trouble with connection...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Crowded beach walk this evening


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pics Jean but have you actually seen the sun this month?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If sun was important nobody would live in Ireland Ray.

Often when the weather was bad I used to think of the first time people came in little boats and arrived at the island of Ireland. It's supposed that early man came from Africa or around the Med.


It should have gone like this. 

"Oh look there's land."

"OK lets go and have a look, see what's there."

They land an have a look round.

"Wow this place is green, but the ground is soggy and the sky is full of rain clouds. No sign of sun at all."

"Funny you should say that. I've noticed for the last few weeks as was came North that the sky has become darker and it rains most of the time."

"That'll be why it's green and soggy then. Constant rain and no sun."

"Yep, let's get the feck out of here, nobody could survive this climate."

On many of the summer days of constant rain I worked through in Ireland I used to think that the hour necessary for the above landing followed by a quick dash back southwards should have been the beginning and end of man's time in Ireland. I often asked myself why they stayed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes everything in moderation. Too hot and barren, too cold and wet, we usually crave for something else. Every state we visited in the US had good and bad times as we could see by the migration of RVs.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Norfolk is the place for weather. Dry most of the time but enough rain to make it beautiful! Having said that we have spent the last few winters in Spain so we might change our mind this year


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having had a good scout around I reckon we're pretty well fixed here inland from Vinaros. Very few really wet days, maybe three or four, perhaps 20 or 30 days with a few showers. Sun for over 300 days a year and temps usually not much above 30 with only the lightest of frosts some winters mornings.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually Ray, I have seen sun and at times it's been hotter than expected. As Alan says, we Irish (well, adopted in my case!) have got used to it. It hasn't stopped me getting out for walks and noseying around. Having said that, I was just about to head out this morning when the heavens opened - so I just contented myself with some reading/catching up. I'm very happy with the trip so far.

I do think my camera is making the pics darker than they should be. I'm just a point n shoot gal (so don't cross me hahaha!) so if anyone can help with settings I'd be grateful. It's an Honor 8x and I notice it has 2 lenses on the rear as well as what I expect is the flash.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I'm just a southern softie then Jean. Alans temps sound just about right for me but Prue would like more rain as we do get here for the gardens.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If I had to I'm pretty sure I could manage well enough near or even in Kinsale. It is a beautiful town in a beautiful.area. It also has The Good Food Circle so that the 20 or so vourmet restaurants in the town compete constantly for a place in that circle.

We do love Kinsale and West Cork in general.. A nice quiet place a 10 minute taxi ride out of the town would be ideal.

https://www.kinsale.ie/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a future trip sorted for me Alan - thanks!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It has a wonderful micro climate being as it is right in the Gulf Stream Jean. I've seen geraniums in window boxes in flower there in January, and I know that it's warm enough for the grass to grow all year round there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe sooner rather than later then!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came from Rathmullen to a lovely spot at the marina at Fahan, stopping on the way to shop, empty loo, pick up water, diesel, gas (€0.999/l which was quite a shock!) Had a lovely meal from the Railway Inn. 

Then up to Buncrana for a couple of nights on the aire there - very pretty gardens next door, walks along the beach etc.

Today I came to Carndonagh where there's an aire with a very confusing sign. Toilet emptying can be done at any time. Grey emptying needs to be done with a bucket. The TO had produced a town walk which I always enjoy even when there isn't a huge amount to see. There was a Mass Rock out of town a bit, for celebrating Mass when it was a head-losing offence - I assume so people could approach from various angles without raising suspicion; also in an elevated position presumably so they could see if undesirables were on their way.

I then came on to Malin Head, seeing as the wind forecast was good. Getting in to the parking was a bit tight. Super loos tho I'm not using them. There was a coffee truck at the top (thought I must be in Germany for a minute!) n she said the midges were out in force today for the first - just my luck!

The relatively short walk to Hell's Hole shows off the amazing headland. The power of the sea, and the sound, are awesome!

Pics:
1. Fahan marina
2. Buncrana aire
3. Carndonagh - coming from the left my sygic so-called truck satnav wanted me to turn down there!!
4. Country-style No Parking bollards? 
5. The confusing sign - well, I thought so! 
6. The boiling waters at Malin Head


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I continued my way round the Inishowen peninsula - Culdaff (lunch stop tho I could have stayed overnight); Shrove (or Stroove) - on some pretty narrow roads.... I'd an annoying rattle in my drawers (no comment!) and I kept pulling over to try taking something else out.... So I'd pots n pans n all sorts distributed about the van - and still a rattle 🤯 But I've since solved it - a folding basket with handles that were beating a tattoo on the tray which amplified the noise. Such bliss to hear it no longer! 

Moville - there's not a stop in any of the apps but I managed to find a spot down at the Quay. Lovely shore walk to nearly Greencastle. For the 1st time someone asked me to move on because of the risk of covid. So I moved on down to Quigley Point - it was a deep lay-by going down to the water's edge. I'd a wander along the shore but it just didn't feel right, also the road behind was very busy n noisy so I drove on over to the aire at Buncrana, much of it in the dark which I'm not keen on 😲

There was much discussion from family n friends re whether I might get trapped in Ireland n I've since learned the area I was in (Moville/Letterkenny) has indeed been locked down so the wee elderly lady had a point. But I was back in the north that afternoon anyway. Found a lovely wee place down by the Camowen river on the outskirts of Omagh. 

This morning I came to Kinnego Marina on Lough Neagh. Last time I was here was near 50yrs ago and there was nothing here but mayflies - hordes of them that precluded any conversation! What a pleasant place to be - and the sun is shining! 

Pics:
1. Culdaff
2. Stroove
3. Moville
4. Omagh
5&6. Kinnego Marina near Lurgan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Making me jealous Jean 

Looks lovely

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You even saw the sun Jean....................................... just.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did Ray - quite a bit of it!

Tho today there was a very evident change in temperature early morning, late afternoon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Last night I had a shock at 8pm. Someone rapped the door to tell me the barrier would be closing. I said that's OK, I'm just staying here.

Turns out he was the guardian for the camping and ALL parking overnight is considered camping. So it cost me £23 (yes, £23!!) for an overnight stop, on my own, with no facilities. Well, I COULD have had electricity if I'd moved but I'd had a glass of wine - and generally don't take electricity anyway as it's too much faff. Welcome home to NI, I thought!!

So now I AM home. Thoroughly enjoyed the trip. I didn't do many miles but there was lots to see, many very pleasant walks and though there wasn't very much interaction with others due to covid, what there was was enjoyable.

I'm in an area that's under restrictions so I don't think I'll be venturing anywhere for a week or two. I think the wee old lady's request to me to move on brought it home how threatening my presence could seem to a small community.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed your report of a request to move on Jean. Where did that happen?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I missed your report of a request to move on Jean. Where did that happen?


Post #38 Alan, when I was in Moville.

She was perfectly within her rights and I respect that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jean. I was interested to discover that people in rural areas are so afraid of strangers bringing the virus in with them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's quite a lively wee village and there's a watersports place just along from her that probably has 'strangers' coming in every day. I believe that area was put under extra restrictions shortly after I left so she was probably listening to the news n getting anxious. I hope I don't get the blame!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was thinking how we may go back to the middle ages with this virus, when people were very suspicious of "strangers". Even when we first moved to Norfolk, 40 years ago, we were subjected to a bit of it.


----------

